# A few of our dogs



## White Rose (Mar 6, 2013)

Hope you all like

Teddy









Rose









Gizmo









Suga









Enya









Kaiser









Gina









Alfie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow they look very strong powerful dogs, i have never seen one like enya before, what breed is that, _


----------



## White Rose (Mar 6, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _wow they look very strong powerful dogs, i have never seen one like enya before, what breed is that, _


She is a mammut bulldog from Holland. They carry a long hair recessive gene.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my god thay are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## White Rose (Mar 6, 2013)

We have another mammut coming next week from Holland a male named him Esco.









Two more as well from Holland there 7 weeks now, got to wait till there old enough.
Male








Female called Sasy can't deciede on the males name yet.









These two are not mammuts there olde english bulldogs.


----------



## White Rose (Mar 6, 2013)

button50 said:


> Oh my god thay are absolutely beautiful!!


Thank you


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow! Stunning!! I love teddy's markings! :001_wub:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am completely ignorant when it comes to breeds and types such as these so could you please tell me what they are?


----------



## White Rose (Mar 6, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> I am completely ignorant when it comes to breeds and types such as these so could you please tell me what they are?


Hi ya, Alfie, Rose, Suga and Gizmo are victorian bulldogs. Enya and Esco are mammut bulldogs. Teddy, Sassy and the unnamed pup are olde english bulldogs there all alternative bulldogs under various names.

Gina and Kaiser are American bulldogs.


----------



## White Rose (Mar 6, 2013)

sezeelson said:


> Wow! Stunning!! I love teddy's markings! :001_wub:


Thank you 

Heres another of our americans, Clyde doing what he likes best working.


----------



## White Rose (Mar 6, 2013)

Teddy and his branch lol

















Boo and Gizmo


----------



## White Rose (Mar 6, 2013)

Another of Boo getting older at her 2nd show. Always seem to get our dogs snapped lol.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Absolutely stunning dogs, thanks for sharing! Hope to own an Olde English or a Victorian in the future, ideally both 
Teddy is a wonderful looking boy.


----------

